# MACG3 - Norton "Wipe Out"



## ToshinG (Feb 16, 2004)

The hard drive on my G3 beige had severe fragmentation which Norton Utilities could not defragment. So, as the system became more problematic I decided to save my important files to a Zip drive, and do a Norton Utilities Wipe of the hard drive. I began by starting up the computer from the Norton CD. And then Wiped the hard drive. When the wipe was complete however, I could not eject the Norton CD because (the computer said) it now contained the system software. I got around it by shutting down the computer while pressing the eject button on the CD drawer and removing the Norton CD. But when I started up the computer again I got nothing but tiny little letters on a grey screen with code numbers and such about firmware etc. It would also not shut down. So I hit the emergency power button. Then, on starting up again I quickly opened the cd drawer and dropped in an OS 9 install disk and was able to start it up from that CD. However after I installed the OS 9 on the new hard drive I could not eject the OS 9 installer because just like the aforementioned Norton CD situation the computer once again told me it (the OS 9 CD) contained the system software. Even though I had just installed OS 9 on the new hard drive. So, again I shut down the computer while pressing the button on the CD drawer and removed the OS 9 cd. But on start up again, I got nothing but a grey screen with a floppy icon with a question mark flashing.!! Im thinking that my original error may have been starting up from the Norton CD when I did the wipe but I dont know. Any thoughts on this??


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Sounds like u mite have a problem with the HD.
Have u ran disk first aid from the system software? It mite pick up any problems. Also, did u ran Norton disk doctor b4 running defrag utility? 

Z


----------



## ToshinG (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks for the response - yes - ran disk-aid which said hard-drive was ok. and yes - ran Norton's through all the steps before de-fragmenting, many times. but when it came to the final step of "de-fragment" the computer would freeze - every time. quite frustrating ---but interestingly, i had a burned copy of 10.1 which just installed OK - even though I had to shut down in order to remove the installer cd - but on restart - 10.1 opened. it's mind-boggling. actually i think there's a junk-heap in this ol' G3's future. :down:


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

ouch!!!


----------

